

IBM's Sequoia is the world's fastest supercomputer - stfu
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/jun/18/ibm-sequoia-worlds-fastest-supercomputer

======
amitparikh
I'm very impressed with the super-computing community's commitment to energy
efficiency. Sure, we could throw more cores at the computations, but making
meaningful strides to minimize energy consumption -- _in parallel_ with the
iterative improvements to computational power -- is pretty noble and prudent.

------
ColinWright
In case anyone missed it, here are a few more reports of the same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125450> (bbc.co.uk)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125840> (bbc.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126713> (washingtonpost.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127060> (eweek.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127543> (patexia.com)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4130027> (llnl.gov)

There are probably more ...

